# Uh oh. :-X



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So I may have... kind of... inquired... about a dane on the rescue website..... 

I COULDN'T HELP IT; IT WAS MINNIE'S DOPPELGÄNGER AND SHE SEEMS SOSOSOSO SWEET.

Granted...we are not moved in to a bigger house yet and do not have a car that could fit them both. Carl is going to fliipppppp out. 

But I just inquired! Just wanted to get more info!!! Nothing wrong with that, right???

Oh, Jill.... :tsk:


:wink:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with asking!

Last week I was in a similar situation :biggrin: Unfortunately this beautiful Siberian girl already had 3 applications for adoption when we called. I checked back every day and they took her post down yesterday :Cry: She was juts one of those...love at first sight dogs, but deep down I knew it wasn't the right time. We need to finish moving the birds out and get a bigger car etc. 

So until next time :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

This dog is a love at first sight dog too. She seems soooooo sweetttttttt! 

You and your damn logical story....... :wink:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

minnieme said:


> This dog is a love at first sight dog too. She seems soooooo sweetttttttt!
> 
> You and your damn logical story....... :wink:


Haha, sowwy :sing: It was the only way to not have my heart broken. I truly wanted to be her forever home hwell:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Haha, sowwy :sing: It was the only way to not have my heart broken. I truly wanted to be her forever home hwell:


Lol... I know what you mean. It probably won't work out with this one, but worth asking. Hehe. Carl wants this other one who seems really hyper....admittedly he's been on the site for around 7 months so I feel bad for him, but at the same time, I LOVE my (for the most part) laid back dog. She is so great. And this other one I inquired about today seems very calm, gentle, and the classic representation of a dane. Plus, she's super cute. Dang it, logic!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Nothing wrong with asking!! I emailed and asked about Rocky.....they emailed back and said they already had 60 applications for the 5 pups in his litter but fill out a form and submit it anyway.....Guess what, 45 minutes later they called me!! 

It NEVER hurts to ask. If it's meant to be, it's meant to be.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Danes are like Pringles... addictive once you've had one


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Danes are like Pringles... addictive once you've had one


Aren't men supposed to the be the voice of reason to us nurturing, "I WILL TAKE EVERY DOG HERE," furmommy women? :biggrin: 

They passed along the questions I have to her foster family. She is 3 years old and seems like an absolute doll. *dreamy sigh*


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Right, you never know, you just might get her! I should mention that when I saw Louis posted on the breeder's website (he was the last one left, 12 weeks), we asked, and we got him :wink: ...we asked on a Tuesday and got him that Friday :tape: Maybe I tried to be logical this time because I knew how much trouble asking got me into the last time, LOL.

Anyway, good luck with her! I know if that husky had been available, I would have snatched her up and made accommodations and sacrifices, logic or not! We even had a couple names picked out already...boo!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Once you've acquired 3 or 4... we can be the voice of reason :biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Never hurts to ask! I've inquired about many.... and yet the one I turned down twice is the one I finally ended up taking. What can I say, the princess Scoutini has some firm ideas on who her person is.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Once you've acquired 3 or 4... we can be the voice of reason :biggrin:


Well... don't count on me to do it! LOL

Inquiring never hurts. We ended up getting Annie a couple months before it was really "ideal" (hubby and i didn't live together before we got married, so she was back and forth from oct. 19th- dec 19th) and she turned out just.... well.. ok, bad example. (kidding!)

And the three baby danes weren't exactly perfect timing, but when it's right... it's just right. As long as you have the financial means, and time for a second.... space really seems to take care of itself. When I saw TImber, I knew I had to have her... and I have no regrets. Everyone thought I was NUTS when I got Kola. But, something about her... she was just MINE. I'll admit, I even second guessed myself for a bit when she came home... but I wouldn't trade her for the world now. There will always be some reason that the timing could be better. (hubby jokes that he will ALWAYS find 5 reasons why it's not a good idea to get another, but I will always have 20 reasons why it IS!) Financial means, and time are two things that can not be compromised for the sake of the dog... but other than that? Eh. It all works out.

SO, go ahead. Inquire! Last time I inquired, we named it Kola. Time before that it was TImber. Time before that it was already sold. Time before that, Braxton. LOL :tongue:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You have only one little ole pup - I certainly am not going to help her stay a lonely only, LOL. Like I said, I love the merles, she has a very sweet, soft face. Good Luck:biggrin1:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Liz said:


> You have only one little ole pup - I certainly am not going to help her stay a lonely only, LOL. Like I said, I love the merles, she has a very sweet, soft face. Good Luck:biggrin1:


LOL. Yes, I love the merles too.....this one is just a plain blue merle instead of a mantle merle like Minnie, but the two look like they could be related. They both have the same soulful eyes...and that's the kicker. The eyes get me every time..... :wink:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Carl came home while I was scoping out the rescue site (and was subsequently smiling like a lunatic). Immediately, he said, "Why are you smiling like you just did something that will make me very mad?"
Me: what would make you very mad? :smile:
Carl: Hm....did you break something of mine??
Me: Nope. :smile:
Carl: Did you buy more collars?
Me: Nope. :smile: 

Carl: .....You're looking at dogs!!

I 'fessed up and he seemed to take it okay. After that Minnie came over and stepped on my bare foot and dug all her claws into it, and as I let out a sharp yelp, he walked away, grinning smugly and said... "Now if we get another dog, that's 4 more paws that will step on your feet..."

He thinks he's so smart. (actually took it much better than I thought though :wink: )


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Immediately, he said, "Why are you smiling like you just did something that will make me very mad?"


hahahahaha that is gold


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me thinks you'll be getting another dog velly velly shortly!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Smart men just say "Ok honey" when their women want another dog, because in the end....that's what happens anyways so its pointless for them to try to say no :wink: :biggrin: :thumb: 

*I* am actually being my voice of reason right now...as I have puppy fever thats hit ~110 F

Next year sometime probably  

Good luck and I EXPECT to see pictures of said gorgeous, sweet Dane!!! Post em up darnit....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Good luck and I EXPECT to see pictures of said gorgeous, sweet Dane!!! Post em up darnit....


Not many clear pics of her, but here is one of her taking a snooze.... :smile:









edit: hmm...clicking on it brings it to its actual size


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Smart men just say "Ok honey" when their women want another dog, because in the end....that's what happens anyways so its pointless for them to try to say no :wink: :biggrin: :thumb:


I tried telling my husband that... I said "you know it'll be a lot easier for you if you just give in now" but he still says no :frown: I text him photos from rescue websites all the time, when I sent one yesterday I said "you'll give in soon, right?" and he replied with "nope"... usually he doesnt reply to the pic at all lol. I've asked if he'll consider going to meet one of the dogs, but he says no because that's how Duke trapped him - once he sees them in person, he's hooked lol


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky for all of you women who have men to talk them out of such things! I own my own house and my little brother LOVES dogs, especially Dobes and pit bulls and I own my own house and work at a vet clinic - all signs point to YES! So whenever I tell him I might bring another one home he gets all excited, when the truth is that I really don't have the space/time/energy for another high-energy, larger dog right now :frown: 

However, I'm still so proud of my willpower! I've gone to look at two Dobes for adoption and managed to turn both of them down once the reality set in. Hence, I foster little dogs now! It's helping (kind of) to curb my puppy fever until I can actually have another dog. 

Anyway, nothing wrong with asking! And there will always be more Danes that need adopting later on down the road, so if this sweet one gets another forever home, then that just means that wasn't meant to be your dog and your dog is still out there waiting for you :smile:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I suggested to the hubby that we register with the local rescues as fosters, so then I can have more pets without the life-long responsibility that he is concerned about, but he said no to that too :frown: he's a real party pooper!! lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Smart men just say "Ok honey" when their women want another dog


Sometimes I don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing that I married someone THAT freaking agreeable. (coming from the person who got 4 danes in a 3 month span...) 

"Hey honey, so I know that we just got three new danes, two of which are still babies... but you're gone an awful lot, and well, look at her. And I can buy her without dipping into any savings, so... I was thinking maybe three babies won't be much harder than two? After all, Braxton is darn near perfect...."

I was shocked when he hardly put up a fuss about getting Kola. It took less than a day from the time I asked, to the time I was setting up a new crate next to the others. 

Fantastic for enjoyment, I'm sure... terrible on the bank account. LOL.

eta. I can say one great thing that came of it: I do NOT have puppy fever. Not even a little bit. In fact, a nice break from potty training and housebreaking sounds DIVINE. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So start fostering and become a "foster failure" LOL!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

minnieme said:


> Not many clear pics of her, but here is one of her taking a snooze.... :smile:
> 
> View attachment 4447
> 
> ...


She is a pretty merle.
Have you heard back from them yet?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> She is a pretty merle.
> Have you heard back from them yet?


I have! And I actually emailed back too.....we went with a "no" for this sweet girl. The more I heard about her, the more I DID love her....but I just don't know that she would have been a good fit. Don't get me wrong, she's pretty much perfect in every way (so I know she'll go fast!!) -- honestly she is so so good...but she is fairly shy. Minnie was also shy when I got her but I devoted MONTHS to this every. single. day. (In that respect, being unemployed at the time worked out really well for Minnie!) In any case, I realized I wanted a more boisterous, confident dog -- one that might bring Minnie out of her shell even further. 

It's hard because I want them all....but for some reason, this one wasn't "the one." I thought she was...but the more I think about it, the more I know that "I'll just know" when I see him/her.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

BUT, if any of you are in WI, MN, IA, ND, or SD.....I think you should look into this girl...she's really something special! 

Her name is Neffy and she's pretty much perfect:

Available Great Danes for Adoption - Upper Midwest Great Dane Rescue


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I have! And I actually emailed back too.....we went with a "no" for this sweet girl. The more I heard about her, the more I DID love her....but I just don't know that she would have been a good fit. Don't get me wrong, she's pretty much perfect in every way (so I know she'll go fast!!) -- honestly she is so so good...but she is fairly shy. Minnie was also shy when I got her but I devoted MONTHS to this every. single. day. (In that respect, being unemployed at the time worked out really well for Minnie!) In any case, I realized I wanted a more boisterous, confident dog -- one that might bring Minnie out of her shell even further.
> 
> It's hard because I want them all....but for some reason, this one wasn't "the one." I thought she was...but the more I think about it, the more I know that "I'll just know" when I see him/her.


Well I am glad that they did get back with you. I have a shy one too,
Sophia requires a lot of special care. But she has come a long way.


----------

